# dna sperm fragmentation test



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

normal concentration of 71 million per ml, motility reduced at 16%, normally greater than 32 %.dna fragmentation result was 39% ,normal less than 26 %. low comet score was 24 %,normal greater than 74% and the high comet score was15 % ,normal less than 4%.Do these results greatly reduce natural conception? Do these results point towards ivf/icsi? Have tried icsi before , had 3 failed implantations. Husband taking fertil m pro to improve sperm, is this a genuine product? it is ranked no 2 on the internet for sperm supplements? has anyone had success with fertil m pro? thanks.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. I can't help with first hand experience but from what I read in this article sperm quality can be improved not only with help of supplements. Hope this helps.


----------

